# CIC response times



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

It's been a month and a week since I have submitted my fswp application..so far no news or credit card deduction.

Can anyone tell me how long cic takes to respond and whether there is anyway I can contact them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you try checking their website for this info?


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

Yes...There is no proper answer to response time in website..Web site gives information on the tine taken for the entire process depending on country. Is there anyway I can contact them and see


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...g-canada/566970-october-month-applicants.html


----------



## m77 (Nov 7, 2014)

rochanab said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been a month and a week since I have submitted my fswp application..so far no news or credit card deduction.
> 
> ...


Hi,

There are ways to contact them but all wikll be futile... be patient ..for me it took ..13 weeks...

They will do it... kindly get your CC limit enhanced for International Tranx as defaults is set to only 50k... 

My transaction got declined first time due to this..then succeded in second attemp


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

rochanab said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been a month and a week since I have submitted my fswp application..so far no news or credit card deduction.
> 
> ...


I applied in 11 sep 2014 !
For me cc charge will be in Jan 2015
So do the math !
Now July end apps r getting charged / processed !


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

I applied for 2171 and around 550 has got filled....my application got delivered by 1st October...u think I will stand a chance?

How do you know that they are processing july end applications now.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

rochanab said:


> I applied for 2171 and around 550 has got filled....my application got delivered by 1st October...u think I will stand a chance?
> 
> How do you know that they are processing july end applications now.


Ya I don't really think it should be a prob for you ! Just that they r very slow ! Takes lot of time to process ! 
There r online forums where ppls mention when they get credit card charged ! Get call for medical etc ! For now they r July end applicants !


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

How does the count on number of applications really work...is it after they receive the application or after they finalise and charge the credit card.

Looks like the note in cic site says that they are updating after they receive the application.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

rochanab said:


> I applied for 2171 and around 550 has got filled....my application got delivered by 1st October...u think I will stand a chance?
> 
> How do you know that they are processing july end applications now.


Mine also got delivered on October 1st...i have also not heard anything since then...so may be we should wait...


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

rochanab said:


> Hi,
> 
> How does the count on number of applications really work...is it after they receive the application or after they finalise and charge the credit card.
> 
> Looks like the note in cic site says that they are updating after they receive the application.


No only after they do completeness check and charge !


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

But following text in cic site says something else. Is it that they accept 1000 applications per occupation and then select eligible candidates from them. 

"Due to large number of applications we get, we cannot check that each one is complete on same day it gets to office. The numbers in this page are updated once a week but only as a guide. There is no guarantee that an application sent will now fall within the cap by the time it gets to centralised office"


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Exactly, all they are saying they will "try" to update the caps once a week. 
For all what you know, last update had almost come after 1 month.

Volume of applications they get are very high. 

They work on first come first served basis.

If they were able to open your application on first day itself. Why would they take 100 days to charge you for it ?

Its obvious if your application is found to be not complete or they are unable to charge you, your application should be returned. And why that should be counted against the cap ?


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I applied for 2171 and it shows that 1000 cap is reached. My application was delivered on 1st October. Does this mean it's over for us this year? 

When would we get our documents back so that we can apply next year


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

rochanab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 2171 and it shows that 1000 cap is reached. My application was delivered on 1st October. Does this mean it's over for us this year?
> 
> When would we get our documents back so that we can apply next year


Docs will come by slow mail !
FSW is over ! Express entry needs job offer !


----------

